# Miele dryer plug slightly mangled



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

This thread is somewhat related to another thread I have below.

As I mentioned in the other thread, I bought a used stackable Miele washer and dryer two years ago.

But it's only now that I got around to having a plumber hook them up because I had other pressing matters.

Anyway, the plug for the dryer won't go into the outlet because the neutral prong is slightly mangled (see photo below). It may have gotten crushed during the transportation. I should quickly point out that I got the right outlet installed for this plug.

I'm going to try to straighten our the neutral prong with a pair of pliers. But if I do not succeed in getting the plug to fit into the outlet, can the plug itself be replaced onto the cord or do I have to call the manufacturer (Miele) and have a whole new plug and cord installed into the machine?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Your best bet is to just get a whole new dryer cord. Bring the old one for proper replacement.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

LawnGuyLandSparky,

The cord, as you know, is physically attached to the dryer. To remove it I would have to get into the back of the dryer. This is not something a novice like me can do. Or can I? :smile:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Pretty simple to replace.

Here is a general tutorial on HD website:
http://www.homedepot.com/c/how_to_replace_a_dryer_cord_HT_PG_AP


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

ZTMAN,

Thanks for that link! Maybe I can change this cord/plug thing myself after all.

This is the photo of the back of the dryer where the cord goes in.

Maybe I can just unscrew the screw at the bottom left corner?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

That should be what you need. I assume this company has an online owners manual and it should include instructions on how to connect the cord


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

ZTMAN,

I have the manual for the dryer (and washer). I don't need to go online.

I'll check the manual. But I'll also call the company's tech support desk tomorrow.

In case you don't know, Miele is a high-end company. This is why I bought these 2 machines (washer and dryer), even though they were slightly used.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If you have the manual, it will tell you how to connect the cord. Never heard of that brand, but I don't even know how to turn our washer on


----------



## mhill8304 (Jan 27, 2017)

Miele is a very high end brand who only sells compact units in the US to my knowledge. Picture Subzero/Wolf price level. . However, the cords all attach the same. Should be easy and obvious once you get that cover off. 4 terminals that each take a wire from the cord. Usually close by there is also a diagram with colors to help you match the wires up to their terminals. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

A replacement cord from Miele is very expensive! 

I just called Miele tech support. They said that they recommend getting a replacement cord from them. The only problem is that they sell a cord for $174.97. That's quite expensive, if you ask me.

I asked them whether there would be a problem with the dryer if I got a cord from somewhere else. They said that for liability purposes, they cannot answer that question.

The dryer's manual states:
______

"The dryer comes with a 5 ft. long, 12/4 AWG cord and a NEMA 14-30 P plug.

"It should be connected to a 120/208-240 V, 30 A, 60 Hz AC power supply. A 3 pole-4 wire grounding power outlet (NEMA type 14-30 R) is necessary."
______

I wonder whether Home Depot or Lowes has such a cord and whether it would work fine with my dryer.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Do a google search for the part number. Appears to be a lot of supply houses that carry this brand. Dont know if this is your cord, but it doesnt hurt to shop around:
http://www.designerappliances.com/miele-94012900usa.html


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

I never get replacement appliance parts from the manufacturer- too expensive. There are a number of appliance parts companies online that are much cheaper and give a 365 day return policy. I've taken advantage of the policy several times. 

As long as the replacement cord matches the specs and the connection type is the same (spade terminals for instance) you should be okay. And there should be some kind of strain relief with the new cord or you should be able to reuse the old one.


----------



## mhill8304 (Jan 27, 2017)

The link above is the same thing as any lowes or home Depot or best buy, sears... Etc sells. Miele has a problem with making every single piece including like screws and whatnot for their appliances. It's supposed to be a quality assurance thing. 

Those specs you listed are standard. Just ask the guy for a 4 prong dryer plug. Oh and for better pricing in town, lowes should be lowest. At least that's true here. Some places will charge 30 bucks for the cord. Crazy. And the strain relief should come with any cord you buy. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

stripedbass;3921673This is the photo of the back of the dryer where the cord goes in. Maybe I can just unscrew the screw at the bottom left corner?[/QUOTE said:


> I don't know what that screw does but I doubt removing one screw will give you access to the innards sufficient enough to get to the cord connections. You may luck out and find them under the white cap but I doubt it.
> 
> Miele sells a full line of appliances in Canada. They are well reviewed but aren't cheap. Since they are European, you may find that if you have to unfasten nuts, etc. they are likely metric. The machine screws in the photo look to be torx.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Progress so far...

Getting to the cord wires in the dryer is a bit trickier than I thought. 

First, this is a better photo of the small box through which the power cord enters the dryer (I did not know that the actual torx screw for the box was on the bottom right hand corner of the box because I had previously examined the box without moving the dryer so I did not have the complete view):



After unscrewing the torx screw, the box does not easily pop out. Since I did not want to break the box, I did some calling around and found out that even if I got the box opened I would not have access to the wires (lenaitch: You were right!). Guess what? The whole dryer lid has to come off. To get it off, one has to remove the tabs on both sides of the lid close to the front of the dryer. Behind these tabs are torx screws that have to come out. To see how the tabs look like see this photo:



A Miele authorized technician told me that after I remove the screws I then need to push the lid back a bit then lift. But on the back are two more screws so I don't know whether I need to remove them as well. See next photo:



I'm gearing myself to remove the tabs on the sides of the lid and see what happens. I'll try this tomorrow (I move very slowly with this kind of stuff because I don't want to break anything). The tabs are quite tight so I think I'll use something like a utility blade unless someone has a better suggestion.

Once I get access to the wires, I plan on installing this GE Universal dryer plug which I got from Home Depot yesterday:


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

stripedbass said:


> Progress so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't know if a utility knife should be necessary. Usually if something isn't coming apart you've missed a screw or are pulling in the wrong direction. 

The appliance manufacturers are real s.o.b.s. There's no good reason to design them so the whole thing has to be taken apart except to make it more difficult for the homeowner and more lucrative for the repair guys. 

I had to replace a $10 fuse in my gas dryer which necessitated removing the control panel, top, front, and drum. Basically took the whole thing apart.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

abrowning,

What I'm calling tabs on the dryer lid are actually cap covers (the screws are behind them). 

To see what I mean, see minutes 6 to 24 in the video below (even though the video has to do with a Miele washer rather than a dryer):


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I successfully removed cap covers that conceal the screws (a box cutter blade worked perfectly):



After the lid came off a surprise awaited me. The dryer power cord wires don't appear to be screwed on. Instead, it looks like they are plugged in with what looks like spade connectors. The GE Universal cable that I planned to use has eyelet connectors: 



Is there a way I can still use the Universal cord? Also, there are a lot of wires in the back of the dryer that one has to be very careful to isolate the ones that actually come from the power cord. Damn!

ZTMAN: It now makes sense. Remember the Miele cord you kindly found for me online? If you look at its wires they have different connectors from the ones on the Universal cord (http://www.designerappliances.com/miele-94012900usa.html).


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't see the picture. If it was me I would find the same connector type, cut off the connectors that are on the universal cord, and crimp the right connectors on it. 

I already have a crimping tool for this kind of thing. This all assumes that you can find the proper push on connector. The tolerances on them are pretty fine. Using one that is too loose could be a real hazard. One that is too tight wouldn't fit in the first place.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

abrowning said:


> I can't see the picture. If it was me I would find the same connector type, cut off the connectors that are on the universal cord, and crimp the right connectors on it.
> 
> I already have a crimping tool for this kind of thing. This all assumes that you can find the proper push on connector. The tolerances on them are pretty fine. Using one that is too loose could be a real hazard. One that is too tight wouldn't fit in the first place.


I just called Miele regarding the connectors for the wires. They are called Amp Connectors. One can order them from Miele. They cost $2.42 each. Shipping is around $12.00. I have no idea whether one can get them from a store like Home Depot.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

stripedbass said:


> I just called Miele regarding the connectors for the wires. They are called Amp Connectors. One can order them from Miele. They cost $2.42 each. Shipping is around $12.00. I have no idea whether one can get them from a store like Home Depot.



I think Amp is the brand and they make all kinds of connectors. The question is do you need a special tool to crimp it to the wire? When you disconnect the old cable what does the connection look like?


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

abrowning,

I think I already have the tool (I have to check my tool boxes). But if I don't, I can easily get the wires crimped from somewhere. 

What is interesting is that I can already see where the Green (Ground) and Red (Hot) wires go into. You can see them in the photo.

The White (Neutral) and Black (Hot) seem to go to another box-like thing to the right (not visible in the photo). Does this make sense?

When I get home I will pull out the Red in order to see how the connector looks like.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Below is a close-up photo of how the Green and Red wires of the power cord attach inside the dryer:



And below is a photo of how the White and Black wires attach:



Today I gently tried to pull out one of the wires (Red) so that I could see how the connector actually looks like. But it felt quite secure and I did not want to force it in case I broke something. If I know for sure that the connectors can be pulled out then I'll give it another try.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Just a thought. You could use existing cord and just put a new plug on the end to match what you have in your home.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> Just a thought. You could use existing cord and just put a new plug on the end to match what you have in your home.



Agree....just use quality splices and heat shrink tubing.

Use proper amp rated butt splices staggered so that the bulge in the splice is reduced and install with recommended torque on the screws.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

BayouRunner said:


> Just a thought. You could use existing cord and just put a new plug on the end to match what you have in your home.


I agree, you don't have the typical standard dryer cord every other manufacturer seems to use, it will be a lot easier to simply get a replacement cord cap.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I agree, you don't have the typical standard dryer cord every other manufacturer seems to use, it will be a lot easier to simply get a replacement cord cap.


LawnGuyLandSparky,

I don't think the cord cap in your photo is the same one that I have. The L-prong in your photo looks different from mine. Or were you just using the photo as an example? 

In any case, thanks. I appreciate the help.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

The idea of a cord cap is very intriguing. Is this a common practice? 

And I would want the part that the cord attaches to the plug to look as normal as possible. Is this where the heat shrink tubing comes in? 

Finally, at the risk of sounding really dumb, is installing a cord cap something an electrician would be more comfortable doing as opposed to an appliance technician?

I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Folks,

After reading your tips, I called a local electrical supply store and inquired about cord caps. 

The store said that it had a Leviton 275-T plug that I could possibly attach to my dryer cord. This is how it looks like: 

http://www.westsidewholesale.com/le...5WhNwIH4_FEQyFcslTRmFP6unXx0t4TjZ-hoCLELw_wcB

The store said that it does not need heat shrink tubing because the space where the cord enters the plug is deep enough to take in part of the cord itself and not just the wires. It then clamps down on the cord.

Does this make sense? Just trying to be sure because I know nothing about this stuff.

Again, I really appreciate the feedback you've given me.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That would work, it would be very easy to install. The key is to make it matches your receptacle. Otherwise you will be changing that as well.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

BayouRunner,

This is a photo of my electrical wall outlet:



What do you think?




BayouRunner said:


> That would work, it would be very easy to install. The key is to make it matches your receptacle. Otherwise you will be changing that as well.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks good to me. Just make sure you wire it correctly and you will be good to go


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

The heat shrink suggestion came from me......since you had already purchased a replacement cord, I thought you could just use the head of the replacement cord and splice the wire from the dryer to the new cord. That would require butt splices and shrink tape.

But the suggestion of a new head is much better.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

DanS26,

Thanks for your suggestion. I appreciated it. No problem. We all learn from each other. 

By the way, my dryer plug (from the cord that came with the dryer) has info printed on it. The plug has the following info on it: 

http://www.feller-at.com/

I googled this company and was able to talk to their U.S. office. They told me that they could not get me the power cord because they only deal with huge orders. Also, they told me that from the URL that's on my plug (http://www.feller-at.com/) it means that the plug was made from their Austria location. I don't know whether this means that the plugs made in their U.S. location (http://www.feller-us.com/home.html) are different. 

You learn something every day. :smile:



DanS26 said:


> The heat shrink suggestion came from me......since you had already purchased a replacement cord, I thought you could just use the head of the replacement cord and splice the wire from the dryer to the new cord. That would require butt splices and shrink tape.
> 
> But the suggestion of a new head is much better.


----------

